# Certified professional coder : More than 3 years experience in healthcare industry



## Thayumanavan (Nov 24, 2013)

K. THAYUMANAVAN.BPT, MS, [NEUROSCIENCE] MBA, FSS, IASM, CPC.
PRESENT ADDRESS: NO: 3 BAJANAI KOIL 1ST STREET KULLATHUMANAGAR
ZAMEEN PALLAVARAM CHENNAI-600043
EMAIL: thayuphysio@gmail.com
MOBILE NO: 9952903952
CAREER OBJECTIVE:
To make a good career as a medical coder professional by utilizing the administrative skill adopted from my previous work experience.

SKILLS:
More than 3 years experience in healthcare industry Certified professional coder –AAPC.
Two year experience in Radiology,, HIERARCHICAL CODING CATEGORIES 
Brilliant with coding technique used medical application like ICDCM 9&10, CPT-4, and HCPCS coding daily while maintaining 98% accuracy and achieving productivity goals previously. 
Strong knowledgeable of advanced medical terminology psychology Anatomy Physiology Pharmacology.
Very efficient in MS office and the following software 3M Coding & Reimbursement Software VELOCITY A LIFE METRON; OCR OPTICAL CHARACTER READER, TACS EDITOR, AVICENNA, MED CONNECT ETOOL, client software's.
Effective communication and interpersonal skills
EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATION:

M.S[NEUROSCIENCE] 2009-2011	University of Madras Department of Anatomy ALMPGIBMS Taramani Chennai	
Core subjects: Cell and molecular biology, Basics of Human Anatomy, Neuroanatomy, Research methods in Anatomy and Neuroscience , Surface anatomy and Medical Imaging , Neurochemistry, Neuropathology, clinical Neurology and Neurosurgery,Neuromicrobiology, virology, immunology.
Elective subjects:  Biochemistry, Endocrinology, Pathology, Bioinformatics, Environment Biotechnology, Stem cell biology=65%

MBA[Hospital Managements] 2008-2010	
Annamalai University Chidambaram	
Health and communication, Introduction to public health, Material Resource Management, Human resource management, Law & hospitals ,Marketing, quality Assurance, Information Management =55%

Bachelor of physiotherapy - 2003-2007 Dr. M.G.R. Educational & Research Institute University	
Psychology& sociology, Human Anatomy &Physiology, microbiology &pathology, general medicine surgery & paediatric, Exercise therapy Massage therapy, Electrotherapy, Applied anatomy Biomechanics, Community Medicine , physiotherapy for Neuro orthopaedic  cardio- respiratory condition ,Rehabilitation medicine =	64%

12TH STD	Veera savarkar nethaji hr sec school /Tamilnadu State board	
English, French, physics, chemistry Biology, Maths	
59%
10TH STD	Veera savarkar nethaji hr sec school /Matriculation	English, Tamil, Maths , History and Geography, Biology	64%

ADDITIONAL QUALIFICATION

Fellowship in sports science from   January   2009 to July 2009 
Med varsity & Apollo Hospitals Educational & Research Foundation

Certified professional coder -AAPC

PERSONAL PROFILE
NAME				: THAYUMANAVAN.K
FATHER NAME			: KAMALAKANNAN.P
MOTHER NAME			: SASIKALA.K
DATE OF BIRTH			: 25/10/1985
GENDER				: MALE
NATIONALITY			: INDIAN
RELIGION                               		: HINDU
MARITAL STATUS			: SINGLE

WORK EXPERIENCE
       	 1.  Omega healthcare management services pvt ltd 
               Senior Medical coding analyst from June 2011 to till
HOBBIES: Sport Playing badminton and cricket, Travelling Socializing with friends, going to cinema, Reading.

DECLARATION: I do hereby declare that the particulars of information and facts stated herein above are true, correct and complete to the best of my knowledge and belief.	


                                                                                                                                                       Signature[/CENTER]


----------



## Thayumanavan (Nov 24, 2013)

*To make a good career as a medical coder professional by utilizing the administrative*

More than 3 years experience in healthcare industry Certified professional coder –AAPC.
Two year experience  Radiology,, HIERARCHICAL CODING CATEGORIES & More than one year experience INPATIENT & OUTPATIENT HOSPITAL FACILITY CODING
 Brilliant with coding technique used medical application like ICDCM 9&10, CPT-4, and HCPCS coding daily while maintaining 98% accuracy and achieving productivity goals previously. Strong knowledgeable of advanced medical terminology psychology Anatomy Physiology Pharmacology.Very efficient in MS office and the following software 3M Coding & Reimbursement Software VELOCITY A LIFE METRON; OCR OPTICAL CHARACTER READER, TACS EDITOR, AVICENNA, MED CONNECT ETOOL, client software’s.
Effective communication and interpersonal skills


----------

